# blue speedwell



## Beester (Jun 26, 2007)

I have blue speedwell and pink speedwell and the bees like both.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is this what it looks like?

http://www.ecoterralandscape.com/topic/051707dt.htm


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Troy it looked liked this

http://www.waltersgardens.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=plants.plantDetail&plant_id=860


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I planted some a few years ago, and the bees in this area weren't really working it. Maybe it's a regional thing, or a difference in the climate here. I thought it would be a great bee plant.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

I have speedwell in my garden-the bumblebees seem to love it, but I've yet to seen any of "my" bees on it!
Jennifer


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know about speedwell for sure, t may be one of those plants with deeply-situated nectaries that only a bumbles' long proboscis can reach.


----------

